# Optimum router/modem doesn't allow to choose 2.4 or 5ghz



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

So optimum gave me that modem/router combo Ubee ubc1322 and I noticed I have no option to set it to use 5 GHz or 2.4 GHz. It chooses that itself. And I'm getting real slow speeds because it tends to always choose the 2.4 GHz.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

One way I rectified this issue is connecting a seperate router to that modem/router combo that let's me choose the 5ghz network. Sucks that modem/router they gave me doesn't let's you choose it.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

guess nobody knows


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know about Optimum, but when Charter used a Modem/Router combo. There were 2 logins, one for the user with basic settings, then a login for the Techs.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are 2 user manuals on the Ubee site https://fccid.io/XCNUBC1322/Users-Manual/Users-Manual-UBC1322AA-rev-2-4040008 with a slight difference between the logins.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Both the 2.4GHz and 
5GHz radios are enabled by default. Your ISP can verify if you can change to a manual setting.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Yea optimum's equipment is blocked from entering the usual router sites of http://192.168.0.1 etc. You have to login to your account in optimum.net and set your router settings from there and no way to have 2.4ghz and 5hz run seperately. It really sucks and is stupid.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

called optimum no way to seperate them...never seen anything like this.


----------

